

How does striped toothpaste retain its stripes after being bottled and squeezed? - napolux
http://www.quora.com/Toothpaste/How-does-striped-toothpaste-retain-its-stripes-after-being-bottled-and-squeezed

======
heeton
The youtube video in that question is the real winner -
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=p...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=p08_KlTKP50)

